# Epidural or Pudendal Block? Looking for advice....



## nikkchikk

I'm really interested to hear the opinions of ladies who have had these done, especially the pudendal block. I didn't even know there WAS such an option! 

I was prepared to have an epidural because I thought it was the only way to stop the pain of delivery. Strangely, I am not too concerned about the labor pain, just the vaginal tearing/burning pain! I read that the pudendal block is local to the vaginal/anus area, and I think I like this idea better than the epidural. I want to be able to feel my legs, thanksverymuch and I don't want to worry about blood pressure dropping or issues with the fetal HR.

What do you think? Are my fears misplaced? Are contractions something I should want to NOT feel? What are your thoughts?


----------



## nikkchikk

Nobody?


----------



## LouLou78

Pudendal blocks take place at my unit during an instrumental delivery if the lady hasn't already got an epidural onboard. Not very popular I must say, they are hit and miss really and are not always successful. An epidural is inserted in your back and a pudendal block is inserted whilst your vagina is exposed and legs are up in stirrups/lithotomy poles, not very dignified. Like I said not very popular choice of the physician but your place may be different. :)


----------



## Natsku

I had a paracervical block which I think is pretty similar to the pudenal block, it ran out by the time I was fully dilated though so don't know if it would have helped with delivery pain but the pudendal can be given when fully dilated and in some hospitals here its given right before delivery so I expect it is good for that.

The paracervical did ease the contraction pains a bit though so if you don't want an epidual but are still concerned about contractions that would be an option.


----------



## lynnikins

personally short of needing an emergancy c-section then i dont want to miss any of my labour even the painful bits lol its not all that bad ive done it 2wice now and going back for a 3rd the crowing is such a tiny bit of it and its all forgotten once baby is out


----------



## nikkchikk

Thanks ladies :)

I'm only 17 weeks, but I want to have all of my options laid out in from of me!! 

Thanks for the input Lynnikins. You are BRAVE for wanting to experience it all!! I'm a little nervous about that though...I don't want to be in so much pain that I have a mental block every time I try to recall my labor and delivery, but I also don't want to be immobilized due to an epidural!! The pudendal block sounded like a dream, but if it's hit or miss, then maybe not worth it. I'll be having a long conversation with doc next week at my appt!

Thanks a BUNDLE to each of you for answering!!


----------



## Melissa Qu

I had the epidural and it helped a lot with the contractions but quite often they allow it to wear off so you can feel when you need to push. I did feel burning and so forth but the epidural helped! Getting it put into my back wasn't bad either, they numb the area before putting the catheter in.


----------

